# Something wierd growing in my tank.



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

So i noticed one of my fish have pop eye. Then i noticed this weird stuff growing on the new silicon i recent sealed the aquarium with. Its also on the tube for the aeration.

I used all purpose silicon and i let it dry for 48 hours. here are the pictures.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

You use %100 silicon with no mildew or mold protection.

Not sure as for the weird crap.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

ugh it has mildew protection, so what do i do :/


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

anyone have some advise?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You are going to have to reseal the aquarium. Take the fish out and find a temporary place for them to live. Drain the tank and clean it out. Use a razor blade to cut out any silicone you resealed the tank with the first time. Use aquarium sealer or GE-I silicone. The GE-I silicone can also be sold as 100% silicone but it wont have any mold or mildew resistant in it. It should also be clear, and not colored white, black or any other color.

You will have to let it dry until it no longer smells of silicone. 

It may be just worth your time and money to go and buy a new aquarium depending on how big this one is. Although if it is the 20L then I would spend the time on resealing it. A 10 gallon is the only size I would just buy another for.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I woke up this morning and I found 3 more dead betta's as the one that had pop eye yesterday died shortly after I noticed.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

regular silicone is very toxic for the fish. They are being poisoned.
You can buy fish tank silicone from a fish store or if there is not one close by go to BIG AL"S online and order some.
Put the fish remaining into either a new tank or containers til you can get rid of all the old silicone in the tank by cutting it out and resealing.


----------

